

Facebook is the first to jump into ARM servers - kadhinn
http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/08/23/facebook-first-jump-arm-servers/

======
borisk
Already submitted (without www.) -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628356>

